# Black Friday at Sabine ATV Park



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Here are some pics from our ride at Sabine ATV Park on Black Friday.....enjoy!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice! Heck of a haul'n rig you got there Oilfield1.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

NMKawierider said:


> Nice! Heck of a haul'n rig you got there Oilfield1.



Thanks....a little overkill....but we like to arrive in style!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol. Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm pretty sure "bad ***" says it all


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Awesome trailer rig loaded with ATV's!


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

added a few more pics


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Looks like you all had a hell of a good time.


----------



## Creedswolverine (Dec 10, 2014)

*yalls sabine ride*

We seen yall there. As we pulled in me and my friend was telling each other that's how you make a entry lol. Hope yall had fun. The park is only 30 min away from us and that's where we always go riding. They are having another big ride on the weekend after New Years. That's when they are going to open back up. Hope to see yall there. Reed.


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Creedswolverine said:


> We seen yall there. As we pulled in me and my friend was telling each other that's how you make a entry lol. Hope yall had fun. The park is only 30 min away from us and that's where we always go riding. They are having another big ride on the weekend after New Years. That's when they are going to open back up. Hope to see yall there. Reed.


We will probably be there.....not sure how many of us though.....yall aren't the guys from Jasper we rode with Friday night are you?


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

Where's this park at? I live in San Antonio and need a change from Mud Buddies and Crosby. Oilfield, looks like a hell of a time!


----------



## Oilfield1 (Nov 26, 2012)

adamwedge said:


> Where's this park at? I live in San Antonio and need a change from Mud Buddies and Crosby. Oilfield, looks like a hell of a time!


The park is near Burkeville Tx on the La/Tx stateline.We love this park and probably make it out atleast a dozen times a year.Its about a 3 hr trip for us.The park is great and well maintained....you definitely should check it out!


----------

